# Did you know you can access the NFPA standards online for free?



## sprinklertech (Oct 24, 2010)

We have a lot of reference to NFPA #13D especially and I was wondering if you knew you can access all the NFPA standards from the National Fire Protection Association online for *free*.

If I remember it takes them a day or two to validate your email... sign up today and you will probably have access within two or three days.

What you want to do is join create a free account *here* and I can assure you the NFPA will not flood your mailbox with spam. I get something maybe (updates or published addenda) every six months or so and you can cancel your account anytime you wish.

After you create your account you can *go here*, sign in and view 13D or any of the standards you wish. Bet you didn't know there were so many, did you?


----------



## bml (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't know that they were free to view online. I have my copy of NFPA 13 that my company provided, but I would really like to learn NFPA 25, since I may eventually try things on the inspections side, though I'm leaning toward design.


----------

